# EV Electric Vehicle AC Motor WITH CONTROLLER!



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $1,775.00* (9 Bids)
End Date: Saturday Sep-15-2007 19:22:57 PDT
Bid now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

